# Duxot Watches



## BRL (Mar 4, 2014)

I've just picket up a reasonably handsome 1970s looking watch which claims to be made in Switzerland by the maker Duxot but I can't find a great deal out about them.

Do any of the learned gents (and ladies) of the forum know the first thing about this brand and or it's history as google is not really helping.


----------



## BRL (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's a poor quality photo


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As one of the learned Gents someone who knows fecall about most things.I'd guess it's one of the many generic type SWISS makers/pieces that went "belly-up" in the Quartz revolution and there's not a lot of info.

Many Swiss makers were cottage type industries employing on a relatively small scale, it may be one of those - - looks OK tho' - - a wee tad blingy maybe ? :lol:

At one time a jeweller could order in maybe twenty watches own branded from these small makers in the Cantons, could even be that!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

From WUS, July 19th 2009...



> * Re: Duxot ? Who are they?*
> 
> "As I checked on Swiss registry, no watch brand was registered as Duxot during 1965 till 1995, so it is not a Swiss manufacture or brand, was not made in Swiss during this time frame."


See post # here 

The plot thickens.


----------



## BRL (Mar 4, 2014)

Many thanks chaps, I do like a mystery. The place that i got it from has some automatics with ETA movements in them as well, I will dig further.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a diver version, currently awaiting overhaul. Bought from Israel, powered by an FHF handwinder.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## BRL (Mar 4, 2014)

I quite like that diver, what size is it?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Doesn't "SWISS MADE" mean it's usually a Swiss movement cased up elsewhere like HK or some place else ISTR? Just a vague recollection, like most of mine nowadays ldman:

"Made in Switzerland" is more specific ?


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

BRL said:


> I quite like that diver, what size is it?


34mm ex crown


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

mel said:


> Doesn't "SWISS MADE" mean it's usually a Swiss movement cased up elsewhere like HK or some place else ISTR? Just a vague recollection, like most of mine nowadays ldman:
> 
> "Made in Switzerland" is more specific ?


I've got other watches from reputable makes that say "Swiss Made" on the dial.

But I don't think either term carried guarantee of Swiss content until recently.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Great wiki link covering this topic (Swiss Made vs Swiss movement)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_Made


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

I also have a 30mm model


----------

